

Google launching Nexus 7 Tablet - nyliferocks
http://www.technewsbest.com/2012/06/googles-nexus-7-tablet-released.html

======
spikefromspace
Slightly off-topic, but why is the Nexus Q streaming media player more
expensive than the tablet?

~~~
nyliferocks
Hmm Did you check the specs

